# legal question



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

i'm 16, under US federal law, can my dad buy me a shotgun or rifle that i own and can take out without him and if i move out before i'm 18 i can take with me? i could really use a handgun, but somehow a 9MM is more dangerous than a .30-06 or a 12 guage :roll:


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

why could you really use a 9mm when your 16?


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

Need a 9 eh?

Do you live in Compton?


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

i was just stating a low powered handgun that is not as dangerous as long guns

i dont need it i just want to have some fun at the range, and i wouldn't get a 9MM, it would be a .45. bigger bang=bigger fun IMO.


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

you'd better be thinking about gas prices to get to the range to be able to even go.

the bigger the gun....the bigger the price tag.

plus, you cant legaly buy a gun until your 18 anyway. your dad can buy the gun under his name with your money but you cant own it. plus, you cant buy ammo either until your 18 either....

and you mean to tell me you cant have more fun with a shotgun or a high-powered rifle than some pansy 9mm or a .45 of a gun? please.....

you make me uke:


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

i didn't say more fun, if you look at the first post i was asking about shotguns/rifles(i want an AK-47 and AR-15)

but handguns are also huge fun in their own way, easy to hold up, cheaper ammo in many cases(which is important, i'd just buy bricks or bigger when i could get my parent to take me to the store, they dont exactly do anything when the say they will)


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

i was saying why buy a little pea shooter than use the big artillery you already have?

and most people can find more fun ways to use a shotgun than a handgun...that is why i said it....

but everyone has opinions...


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

MN_waterfowler said:


> i was saying why buy a little pea shooter than use the big artillery you already have?


because i dont currently have anything to shoot


> and most people can find more fun ways to use a shotgun than a handgun...that is why i said it....


maybe so, but is there any law against getting a shotgun, a couple rifle, and a bunch of handguns? only need one fun way to use it for it to be fun, and that's taking it out to the range, which is what most of my shooting would be. I'm not the type of guy that could go hunting every weekend and never get bored, but i could go to the range every day


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I have 2 shotguns and a rifle and I am only 17. My dad did the paperwork and paid for the guns and I paid him back. If you are wanting a gun, just do it that way. I don't think that there is anything illegal about that. The guns are just under his name.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I think any time we can get a young person into the shooting sports we should try . Lets go easy on him, and go with what he likes . I have three sons and all enjoy shooting and hunting , but when we go to the range they all like to shoot differnt things .Oldest likes the AR`s and FAL`s some hand gun . Son number 2 likes the belt feds 1919 M2 and the barret 50 .Son three likes the long range stuff the 223 custom and 308 custom also the worked up 10 /22 . But when it comes to hunting put them in a field and give them a shotgun there all happy . To answer you should talk to your parent and see how they feel about the gun onwership if they think your ready and the law in your state allows well good luck .Also you did not say but before you jump into this you should have taken hunter ed.Make a young shooter now have a great gun owner for life enjoy.

:sniper: Irish


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Better do some checking with the ATF. I do think it is against the law to buy controlled firearms for someone who can not do it themselves. Law was written to keep somebody from buying for a felon or a person who can not buy under the Lattenberg admendent. You could check with a dealer also they should know.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Ineligible Persons
Those convicted of crimes punishable by imprisonment for over one year, except state misdemeanors punishable by two years or less. 
Fugitives from justice. (Note: this applies exclusively to citizens who leave a state where wanted for a crime; while still within the state where the crime was committed, they cannot be considered fugitives from justice.) 
Unlawful users of certain depressant, narcotic, or stimulant drugs. 
Those adjudicated as mental defectives or incompetents or those committed to any mental institution. 
Illegal aliens 
Citizens who have renounced their citizenship. 
Those persons dishonorably discharged from the Armed Forces. 
Minors (persons less than 18 years of age). 
Persons subject to a court order that restrains such persons from harassing, stalking, or threatening an intimate partner. 
Persons convicted in any court of a misdemeanor crime of domestic violence. 
Persons under indictment for a crime punishable by imprisonment for more than one year are ineligible to receive, transport, or ship any firearm or ammunition. Under limited conditions, relief from disability may be obtained from the U.S. Secretary of the Treasury, or through a pardon, expungement, restoration of rights, or setting aside of a conviction. 
Criminals in jail.

Acquiring From Dealers
Provided that federal law and the laws of both the dealer's and purchaser's states and localities are complied with:

An individual 21 years of age or older may acquire a handgun from a dealer federally licensed to sell firearms in the individual's state of residence 
An individual 18 years of age or older may purchase a rifle or shotgun from a federally licensed dealer in any state 
It shall be unlawful for any licensed importer, licensed manufacturer, or licensed dealer to sell, deliver, or transfer a firearm unless the federal firearms licensee receives notice of approval from a prescribed source approving the transfer. 
Sale of a firearm by a federally licensed dealer must be documented by a federal form 4473, which identifies and includes other information about the purchaser, and records the make, model, and serial number of the firearm. Sales to an individual of multiple handguns within a five-day period require dealer notification to the Federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms. Violations of dealer record keeping requirements are punishable by a penalty of up to $1000 and one year's imprisonment. 
An individual holding a Curio and Relics License (officially a Type 03 FFL; also called a C&R) may directly purchase firearms that are 50 or more years old from anyone AND any firearm officially recognized by the BATFE as a Curio and Relic (C&R).


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

A straw purchase is any purchase where the buyer is not eligible to own the purchased item according to the law and therefore purchases the item through a proxy buyer. Although it usually refers to the purchase of illegal firearms, the term can refer to almost anything bought or sold illegally.

In the United States, straw purchases are a felony violation of the Gun Control Act of 1968 for both the straw purchaser (who can also be charged with lying on Federal Form 4473) and the ultimate possessor.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is one more. Aexample of a straw purchase.
Noted anti-gun activist Sarah Brady, founder of the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence (formerly known as Handgun Control, Inc.), purchased a Remington .30-06 rifle with a scope and safety lock at a Lewes, Delaware gun shop, for her son, James Brady, Jr., "as a Christmas present" in 2000. According to Delaware Justice Department spokeswoman Lori Sitler, this purchase was a "straw purchase". Brady confessed to this in her book, A Good Fight.

A dad can OWN the weapons and let their children use them as long as they are meeting the states rules for hunting and shooting. Check with your local DNR or Fish and Wildlife office.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

cubbieman said:


> i was just stating a low powered handgun that is not as dangerous as long guns


just because its low powered dosnt mean its not dangerous and 9 will kill just as fast as a rifle!


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

JBB said:


> A dad can OWN the weapons and let their children use them as long as they are meeting the states rules for hunting and shooting. Check with your local DNR or Fish and Wildlife office.


i was gonna do this one, but my parents are really pissing me off with their religion stuff(i'm 16 i should be able to excercise my 1st ammendment rights, and they also challenge me to do it frequently, laughing it off) and im considering emancipation sometime in the next year. i was told as long as i pay the person money when i actually get the firearm it is them buying the gun, and owning it til i can own it, and then selling it to me and legal


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

.22 pistol is one of the most dangerous handguns made. It is so small it will go through some vests, and when it gets inside it makes a huge mess. I however am with you on the topic of being under 21 and not being able to buy a pistol or ammo. You can get a concealed, yet you can't buy the gun or ammo. Stupid if they are going to commit a crime they aren't going to do it with a gun that is reg. in there name anyways. They will find a gun no matter what. Humm I went on a rant sorry.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

a .22 will go through some vests? do realize how weak some vests are? i know a guy who is an armed guard, and the vests the previous company gave them were just gel


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Im 15 and i have a 12 gauge got it last year...... took all christmas and birthday money and trust to my mom to be able for her to think im responsible to own one she nows i love the gun.... my older brother wanted to shoot stuff all the time and we live on corner of town i dont let him but he wants a ar 15 and i keep telling to buy nice gun like rifle or shotgun no use in AR 15 only to end wars....


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

long arms and shotguns can be purchased by your father and given to you as a gift. If you pay for them, then you are breaking the law. As for handguns, I don't know the law.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> no use in AR 15 only to end wars....


I highly disagree with this. But that's a different topic. As for whoever said a 9mm was "less dangerous" than a highpowered rifle... That is ABSOLUTELY false. Just as many, if not more fatal shooting accidents occur with handguns than long guns. Handguns have shorter barrels, which means they are easier to carry, and manipulate, meaning it is also easier to have one pointed in the wrong direction. It doesn't matter what you get shot with, you're still going to be hurt.


----------

